# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  [AdopteUnRongeur] PtitTom, hamster mâle roborovski de 1 an

## AdopteUnRongeur

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* PtitTom
*Type:* Hamster
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 2 ans 
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 93 - Seine-Saint-Denis
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil
*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							







Contact


*E-mail :* contact@adopte-un-rongeur.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées




 PtitTom  est un adorable hamster roborovski d'environ 1 an.

Il nous a été confié par sa propriétaire, les animaux n'étant pas acceptés dans son nouveau lieu de vie.

C'est un petit hamster très vif comme tous les robos mais adorable à regarder vivre   Il est curieux. Bien sur il adore faire de la roue.
Il commence à venir manger ses graines dans la main   

PtitTom est à Sevran 93, Région Parisienne, et adoptable à distance raisonnable.
Il a besoin d'un grand espace (plus de 4000 cm2), d'un bac profond afin de pouvoir creuser et d'une roue de 25 cm minimum.

----------

